# Cryptocoryne moehlmannii - spathe



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Cryptocoryne moehlmannii flowered.

More on BLOG --> HERE


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice Jay! I'm still waiting for my crypts to flower!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Nice.


Thanks Bhushan !



Jdinh04 said:


> Very nice Jay! I'm still waiting for my crypts to flower!


Thanks John !
Patience my friend ... patience !


----------

